# WHAT TOP WOULD I NEED?



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

????


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

could i get it outta another car?


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

your in to spend alot of money and time to install i hear 70's chevys is a start :biggrin: good luck


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Sep 14 2006, 11:40 AM~6170695
> *your in to spend alot of money and time to install i hear 70's chevys is a start :biggrin: good luck
> *


i hear you caould alson use a lebaron top for it also!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Sep 14 2006, 10:43 AM~6170718
> *i hear you caould alson use a lebaron top for it also!
> *




lol u could use a lebaron top on every car.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 16 2006, 01:18 AM~6185056
> *lol u could use a lebaron top on every car.
> *



x2


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Sep 14 2006, 10:43 AM~6170718
> *i hear you caould alson use a lebaron top for it also!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: yeah i think that will work too im gonna try that out in the next few weeks and post it in the autobody forum :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Sep 21 2006, 08:33 PM~6220929
> *:biggrin: yeah i think that will work too im gonna try that out in the next few weeks and post it in the autobody forum :biggrin:
> *


THAT SHIT WILL NOT FIT FOOL, YOU WILL BE HELLA SHORT, FOR A 80S BIGBODY COUPE, IF YOU THINK THAT TOP FITS, I WOULD SAY TAKE IT TO SOMEONE WHO KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE DOING. CAUSE ANYONE CAN SEE THAT THAT WONT FIT. THEY TOLD YOU WHAT YOU NEED A LECAB AND SOME SKILLS


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2006, 11:29 AM~6223851
> *THAT SHIT WILL NOT FIT FOOL, YOU WILL BE HELLA SHORT, FOR A  80S BIGBODY COUPE, IF YOU THINK THAT TOP FITS, I WOULD SAY TAKE IT TO SOMEONE WHO KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE DOING. CAUSE ANYONE CAN SEE THAT THAT WONT FIT. THEY TOLD YOU WHAT YOU NEED A LECAB AND SOME SKILLS
> *


lebaron tops are for g-bodies I think


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 22 2006, 03:07 PM~6226032
> *lebaron tops are for g-bodies I think
> *


 lebaron tops also work on hummers..so ive heard...


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

HERE WE GO AGAIN. FIRST OFF IF YOUR GONNA UNDERTAKE A PROJECT LIKE A CONVERTIBLE CONVERSION YOU BETTER KNOW HOW TO MAKE IT FIT (AND MAKE IT LOOK RIGHT!) SURE A LECABRIOT TOP WILL FIT PERFECTLY BUT WHENS THE LAST TIME YOU SAW ONE IN THE JUNK YARD ITS HARD ENOUGHT TO FIND A 7O'S FULLSIZE DROP IN THE JUNKYARD LEBARON IS A SUGGESTION THAT IF YOU ALTER COULD WORK! YES IT HAS TO BE RESHAPED A LITTLE BUT ANY BODY CAN FIND ONE OF THOSE AROUND DO SOME MODIFICATION AND MAKE IT FIT LIKE I SAID WHEN I GET A CHANCE ILL DO THE CONVERSION AND POST IT. :biggrin: 

P.S GOOD LOOK BRO. EITHER WAY ITS ALOTTA WORK.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 1 2006, 05:00 PM~6283132
> *lebaron tops also work on hummers..so ive heard...
> *


yep! your right they do! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

this topic has been brought up so many times. How to make a convertable outa a hard top. I know that people have done, but no one has documented it AND shared it. If anyone does, post up a link........


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

heres a great idea





























buy a real lecab!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 17 2006, 04:29 AM~6384177
> *heres a great idea
> buy a real lecab!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


heres another one.. close these weekly topics


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah every repost needs to be banned..but it would cost this cat more money that it would be worth to make it a vert//just but a lecab and be done.. :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 1 2006, 03:00 PM~6283132
> *lebaron tops also work on hummers..so ive heard...
> *




lololololol :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

all right boys jus bought the lebaron so next week tha games began (anyone wanna hate!) :biggrin: oh yeah im converting a 83-coupe deville power ya'll not manual with power quarter glasses :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Oct 24 2006, 08:56 AM~6432074
> *all right boys jus bought the lebaron so next week tha games began (anyone wanna hate!)  :biggrin: oh yeah im converting a 83-coupe deville power ya'll not manual with power quarter glasses :biggrin:
> *


i have to see this :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 24 2006, 09:32 AM~6432372
> *i have to see this  :uh:
> *


i cant wait to see this either...ill make the popcorn....u grab the lawn chairs....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Oct 24 2006, 10:56 AM~6432074
> *all right boys jus bought the lebaron so next week tha games began (anyone wanna hate!)  :biggrin: oh yeah im converting a 83-coupe deville power ya'll not manual with power quarter glasses :biggrin:
> *


go for it!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Oct 28 2006, 10:12 AM~6462453
> *i cant wait to see this either...ill make the popcorn....u grab the lawn chairs....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

okay post #20 you grab tha popcorn #21 you grab tha lawn chairs and post #'s 9-14 & 15 grab a seat cuz its goin down (quote that) and oh yeah in case your wonder i own a collision repair shop so this is nothin but time i got 15-years in this shit. after this comes tha 2-dr bigbody conversion first posts in SEVEN DAYS BOYS. 

p.s (HATER-AID IS ALWAYS 2-4-A-DOLLAR) :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Oct 28 2006, 12:27 PM~6463020
> *okay post #20 you grab tha popcorn #21 you grab tha lawn chairs and post #'s 9-14 & 15 grab a seat cuz its goin down (quote that) and oh yeah in case your wonder i own a collision repair shop so this is nothin but time i got 15-years in this shit. after this comes tha 2-dr bigbody conversion first posts in SEVEN DAYS BOYS.
> 
> p.s (HATER-AID IS ALWAYS 2-4-A-DOLLAR)  :biggrin:
> *


what is the name of your shop? and where are you located? if you can fit lebaron tops on a coupe and do big body conversions in 7 days i will personally deliver a semi full tomorow


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

READ THAT LAST POST AGAIN! I NEVER SAID EITHER OF THOSE WOULD BE DONE IN SEVEN DAYS I SAID I'LL POST THA FIRST PICTURES IN SEVEN DAYS OF THA COUPE DEVILLE CONVERSION AND THA LEBARON AS WELL YO- ( COUPE DE BEAR THIS INFO FOR YOU SO STAND-BY) :biggrin: 




P.S JAPSW20- BRING THAT TRUCK LOAD AND 100-GRAND :biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Oct 29 2006, 01:34 PM~6467227
> *READ THAT LAST POST AGAIN! I NEVER SAID EITHER OF THOSE WOULD BE DONE IN SEVEN DAYS I SAID I'LL POST THA FIRST PICTURES IN SEVEN DAYS OF THA COUPE DEVILLE CONVERSION AND THA LEBARON AS WELL YO- ( COUPE DE BEAR THIS INFO FOR YOU SO STAND-BY)  :biggrin:
> P.S JAPSW20- BRING THAT TRUCK LOAD AND 100-GRAND  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: cant wait to see pics homie.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Oct 29 2006, 12:34 PM~6467227
> *READ THAT LAST POST AGAIN! I NEVER SAID EITHER OF THOSE WOULD BE DONE IN SEVEN DAYS I SAID I'LL POST THA FIRST PICTURES IN SEVEN DAYS OF THA COUPE DEVILLE CONVERSION AND THA LEBARON AS WELL YO- ( COUPE DE BEAR THIS INFO FOR YOU SO STAND-BY)  :biggrin:
> P.S JAPSW20- BRING THAT TRUCK LOAD AND 100-GRAND  :biggrin:
> *


show me some of your work


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

Ill bring my own chair if you aint bull shi**in. And the Corona!


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

MAKE SURE ITS COMMFY. AND BRING A 12-PAK :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Oct 30 2006, 09:59 AM~6472142
> *MAKE SURE ITS COMMFY.  AND BRING A 12-PAK :biggrin:
> *


im not hatin homie, do that shit.....and we need more then a 12 pack....ill bring the corona delivery truck!!!


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

yeah a few shots of tequila! but let me get to work (THA HATERS ARE COUNTING ON ME! :biggrin: )


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam you claim to be able to make 2dr bigbodies in 7 days but cant post up your work?


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

Once were buzzing, he'll probably come out with some bull shit. 

Hey michaels29, if you've done this before, you dont got any pics of ANY of your work?


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

im bringing a notebook


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'll bring the camera and a few SD cards.


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 30 2006, 03:33 PM~6473977
> *dam you claim to be able to make 2dr bigbodies in 7 days but cant post up your work?
> *


he didn't say he can make 2dr big bodies in 7 days he said he'll post pics in 7 days
just sit back and wait like the rest of us !


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnythepmp_@Oct 31 2006, 07:14 PM~6481758
> *he didn't say he can make 2dr big bodies in 7 days he said he'll post pics in 7 days
> just sit back and wait like the rest of us !
> *


i am.... I just dont believe anyone coming on here with no proof of there work. and i will continue to rag on him until he shuts me up (which i doubt will happen)


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 31 2006, 10:23 PM~6482396
> *i am.... I just dont believe anyone coming on here with no proof of there work. and i will continue to rag on him until he shuts me up (which i doubt will happen)
> *


aiight we'll see. i dont believe him either but i still want to see the pics


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i think maybe you should trade somebody for a 70s caddy, 
probably late 70s because they are almost the same looking, like a eldorado, i saw a convert eldorado and it looked clean 

the reason i dont think its going to be easy is because of how the roof will fold down when you have the top down, Where would it lay? more converts have like a special 1 foot space for em now a days so the body looks cleaner with the top down 
other wise you got a giant vinyle hump right before the trunk, i saw some dude sellin a convertable liek the one your looking for in the FOR SALE section, he was in canada


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 1 2006, 07:34 PM~6487933
> *i think maybe you should trade somebody for a 70s caddy,
> probably late 70s because they are almost the same looking, like a eldorado, i saw a convert eldorado and it looked clean
> 
> ...


the rea deck is big enough on most cars for a top to fold into, i thought a top wouldnt fold into my regal but once its all cut out it fit perfect


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

any progress pics yet?


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Sep 1 2006, 06:00 PM~6088405
> * ????
> *


65 impala top


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

FUCKER DID'NT BRING MY PARTS CAR YET BUT IF I DONT SEE IT BY FRIDAY GONNA BUY THA PARTS AT THA JUNK YARD THEM FUCKERS WANT 250.00 FOR THA SHITTY TOP THEY GOT WITHOUT A PUMP,CYLINDERS,LATCHES OR GLASSES
SO YOU SEE WHY IM HOLDEN OUT FOR THE JUNK CAR--------MAKE SENSE! 

ANY WAY HOW DO YOU POST PICS ON HERE DONT KNOW HOW WANNA POST MY COUPE PROGRESS AS IT PREPPED FOR THE CONVERSION


P.S HATERS GRAB A CHAIR AND NO IM NOT DOIN A 2DR BIGBODY YET I SAID AFTER THIS PROJECT!


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I would measure the total distance of what the top need to be then find one thats similar so theres not a shit load of mods


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

whats tha easiest way to post pics here? -----------I GOT PROGRESS PICS!


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

go to photobucket and upload em, then grab the image link and put it in the http spot at the top of the post page.....or jus send me that shit an ill post it up [email protected]


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i think its been more then 7 days!!!!!!!


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

yeah-yeah what-ever tryin to post pics.


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

ok heres my coupe


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i thought u said u made progress!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Nov 15 2006, 06:21 AM~6572271
> *i thought u said u made progress!!!
> *


He took the cover off.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i think ur right


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 15 2006, 07:31 AM~6572299
> *He took the cover off.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

If it was me I'de just cut that top off and remove the side windows and do the necessary welding and body work. Forget making a hard top or soft time vert, I'de only cruise a low in the sunny weather anyway. Thats just me though.


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

ooohhh ya'll someC:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\my coupe\pix 003.jpgome funny fuckers tryin to re-size my pics and post


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Nov 15 2006, 11:34 AM~6573563
> *ooohhh ya'll someC:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\my coupe\pix 003.jpgome funny fuckers tryin to re-size my pics and post
> *


  That light looks TIGHT!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

hey, thats kinda cool


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/8914/pix004gi3.jpg im tryin to get tha hangof postin pix


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pix006ox7.jpg


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\my coupe\pix 009.jpg


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

URL=http://img481.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pix014cy7.jpg]







[/URL]

hows that for progress grab a seat (for tha haters!) tha roo is off now and rag on 
pix in two days :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

aw shit


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

good shit homie....do that shit


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

liek i told you on the PM that aint progress. that top wont fit. prove me wrong


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 15 2006, 05:58 PM~6576242
> *liek i told you on the PM that aint progress. that top wont fit. prove me wrong
> *


...Im pretty sure he said he was going to alter the top to make it fit. 

Damn man, Give him some fucking time.......... :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

To post pics, just type [.img] [/.img] (without the periods) with the url for the file between, or just hit the damn IMG button and it will walk you through the process. And for God's sake, resize them to 640x480 please!


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

THANK YOU TO ALL MY SUPPORTERS! :biggrin: now to tha haters i worked all nite -CUTTING -CUSSIN -REPOSITIONING and heres what i have so far mind you im nowhere near done! (AND DAMMIT I EVEN HAD CHAIRS FOR YOU GUYS NO BODY SHOWED UP! @#$%@!#)


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

TAKE A LOOK AT PROGRESS!








NOW ITS TIME TO REFINE IT. (MORE PIX IN SEVEN DAYS :biggrin: )


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

OPPS FORGOT ONE!


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

omg dude....that is the most wrong way possible to replace a headliner















































but im glad that you actually doing this since the process of it is so top secret, like everyone has the means and ability.


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

huh? :dunno:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

looks good man! Keep on posting!


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

good work and im glad you are actually showin the process and not keepin it top secret.
i guess people think if you show it everyone will make thier car convertable, but for a simple fact most people do not have the skill.


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

amen to that -this shit is alot of work if you look its a few braces in just to keep thing straight during tha build tryin to make it look as close to a LE-CAB as possible :biggrin:


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

Any more pics for us too see


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

TO FOLLOW ME TO THA END OF THIS BUILD GO TO (PROJECT RIDES LE-CAB CONVERSION) YOU CAN SEE EVERYTHING ITS ALREADY 4-PAGES! :biggrin:


----------

